# Water drain valve in Georgie Boy



## Ralph B (May 17, 2008)

I have a 2005 Georgie Boy Landue. The dealer told me it was winterize. Well, well, well. When I got the unit back home to KS. It was froze up. Well the  fresh water system froze. (the dealer was in Iowa) This was Jan of this year.
The water pump froze. The drains froze. The water valves in the dump station froze and that's the problem. (Well, the dealer is the problem. Call them the next day. They said they winterize the unit and that was that.)((I won't even get into the other things that they call me a lair about)). 

This unit has the water pump in the basement of all places. I have been RVing for years and this is my third unit and the first with the pump in the basement. Georgie Boy said it so you can't hear it running. 

Anyway, the valve that is for the drain line froze and broke. I just need the valve cord (the part inside with the rubber gasket on the end) like in a bathroom of a home. There are four valves in the basement area where you add water and flush your holding tanks, all alike.

I went to many local RV dealers and parts store in the greater KC area. No luck. One dealer gave me the number of a George Boy parts place in FL. I call. They said they new what I needed. I said great send me two. I want a back-up. Well it was nothing like what I need. Can't get a return call yet. So I'm looking here for help. This one little part is keeping me from using the unit. 

Thank you one and all. Ralph B.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 17, 2008)

Re: Water drain valve in Georgie Boy

Hey Ralph B, welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear about your bad experience. 

 This is probably a good example to use for new unsuspecting RV buyers.  If you travel anywhere to buy/pick up an RV, you really need to take it to a local RV park and stay over night and check out all systems before leaving the area.  Once you take it out of the area you will have a hard time getting the dealer to do anything for you.  Better yet, see if they will let you take it to a RV park or go over every system: fill the water tanks, run the AC, furnace, water heater, refrigerator,  and dump the holding tanks with you present before you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Ralph B (May 18, 2008)

Re: Water drain valve in Georgie Boy

DL of course you're right but that's what we did. As a matter of fact we stayed all night at the dealer and tried everything. When they came to work in the morning. I drained the water tank and left so we could finish the deal. They were going to blow out all the systems. Like I said I been RVing a long time. Didn't just get off a turnip truck. Do you have any ideas to help my problem? Thanks anyway Ralph B.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: Water drain valve in Georgie Boy

So you are saying that after you checked it all out, the dealer was then going to blow out the water lines and winterize it before you left.  Not much you can do as far as the dealer's concerned.

Rod (730) on the forum repairs RV's .  Maybe he can help you find the part you need.


----------

